

How clean is the electricity you use? - limist
http://www.epa.gov/RDEE/energy-and-you/how-clean.html

======
gchucky
The EPA maintains a list of green power companies at
<http://www.epa.gov/greenpower/pubs/gplocator.htm>. It's honestly worth making
the change if you can.

Here in NYC all you have to do is change which ESCO provides you power; I
switched to ConEd Solutions two years ago. It's either 1 or 2.5 cents more per
kWh (depending on which plan you pick) which works out to only a few extra
bucks. Your energy is still technically the same (the electricity generated
from your ESCO just goes into the general pool) but it's another step in the
right direction.

------
zargon
I pay a few bucks extra a month to have my electric company remove however
much energy I use from their conventional pool and buy it from renewable
sources instead. It doesn't seem to have helped much though because they just
put into service a new $2 billion coal-fired plant. :(

~~~
mtalantikite
I do the same here in NYC, and by using a mixed fixed/variable pricing plan
from my renewable supplier, I often find I save money on electricity costs,
especially during peak usage/high demand periods.

In my experience, though, it seems like most people aren't even aware that you
can do this in many states. Anytime it comes up in conversation people always
seem to be amazed that they can choose to have their electric company purchase
renewables for their account.

It seems like this option needs a better marketing strategy, as there are lots
of people out there that would be interested in taking advantage of this, yet
have no idea it exists.

